# Low and Slow Ribs



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I've really been wanting to get a nice smoker but can't quite fork out the dosh for a decent one. I settled for a Weber 22.5 kettle grill I found on KSL for $25.00. So far it's been great. Here is Sunday's smoke.

Set up the charcoal on the opposite end as the ribs for some indirect heat. The bread pan is just full of water to keep some moisture in the grill. I use the minion method, so about 1 chimney full of unlit charcoal. Add about 12-ish hot coals on the top and it will give a long low and slow that works great to keep temps at 225-250.

Smoke it for 3 hours, wrap in the oven tight in foil with a little apple cider vinegar and apple juice for 2 hours, then back on the smoker for the last hour. Add your BBQ sauce for the last 30 minutes or so.

Super easy and pretty dang tasty.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice looking ribs:!:Ive had an weber for 8 years and I love the thing.Wore out 3 of the cooking racks so far.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's nice. Great job on the moisture and temperature control.

.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Anytime you cook ribs like that you can't go wrong! I do mine similar but for 4 hrs in the smoker at 230 F. Once they are in, I don't take them out. I wet smoke everything.

Here's something to try - smoked stuffed Jalapenos. Take a Jalapeno, cut the top off and core it. Wrap a full piece of maple flavored (not maple smoked) bacon around it and hold in place with a toothpick. Smoke at 265 - 275 F for 45 minutes. Take Jalapenos out, pull out toothpick and stuff (using a cake decorator frosting tube thing) with a mixture of cream cheese and Tuscan sausage (1 lb sausage to one pkg or "brick" of cream cheese). A batch of 25 Jalapenos works real nice doing this. So good your tongue will beat your brain out.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

High Desert Elk said:


> Anytime you cook ribs like that you can't go wrong! I do mine similar but for 4 hrs in the smoker at 230 F. Once they are in, I don't take them out. I wet smoke everything.
> 
> Here's something to try - smoked stuffed Jalapenos. Take a Jalapeno, cut the top off and core it. Wrap a full piece of maple flavored (not maple smoked) bacon around it and hold in place with a toothpick. Smoke at 265 - 275 F for 45 minutes. Take Jalapenos out, pull out toothpick and stuff (using a cake decorator frosting tube thing) with a mixture of cream cheese and Tuscan sausage (1 lb sausage to one pkg or "brick" of cream cheese). A batch of 25 Jalapenos works real nice doing this. So good your tongue will beat your brain out.


One of my favorite BBQ places I've had so far serves these. They call them "wolf turds" and they are awesome. I need to try this recipe.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

How long do you smoke them after you stuff them?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

They are smoked first and stuffed after you take them out. Otherwise you would have a sloppy mess in the smoker.:grin:


----------

